# VOLK RACING TE37 ULTRA M SPEC 20X9.5+28 20X11+40 5X114.3 Several Colors available. Won't Last



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

_*[email protected]*_
*562 249-7184

VOLK RACING - #1 Forged wheels in Japan
Model TE37 ULTRA M SPEC - No milling on the lip

This set up is for Model Y. Slightly Aggressive. *

_*20x9.5+28*_
_*20x11+40*_
*5x114.3

Available Colors
Matte Black 2 sets
Matte blue Gunmetal 1 set
Blast Bronze 2 sets
Gloss Black 1 set

Very Limited Quantity. Next batch won't be in for another 6 plus months.

Here are some sample images*


































Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*Gloss black and Blast bronze sold.
Matte Black , Matte blue gunmetal available.*

Contact me for fitment questions or price quotes.
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*​


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

One set of Square TE37 Ultra Mspec 20x9.5 +28 available in dark gunmetal. 

WILL NOT LAST, This is your chance to purchase the set without waiting 12+ months.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Sold the last set of 20s Staggered Model 3P fitment and on route to customer 

Wheel/tire package is always available for our clients. Save extra money and be ready to put on at your doorstep!


----------

